# The Tarrent Express



## stntylr (Mar 22, 2011)

The Fort Worth Transportation agency has announced that the planned southwest to northest commuter rail line will be named the Tarrent Express and will be refered to as TEX for short.

The plan is to run a train from southwest Tarrent county through downtown and on to DFW airport. It sounds like a good plan especially since it will have a station less than a mile from the TCU campus. It will use existing abandoned right of ways. The main problem is crossing by tower 55.

http://blogs.star-telegram.com/honkin_mad/2011/03/new-name-for-fort-worth-to-grapevine-rail-line.html

I hope it gets running sooner than Lone Star Rail.


----------



## Eric S (Mar 22, 2011)

Just to clarify, Tarr*a*nt Express. Named for Tarrant County (Fort Worth).


----------



## saxman (Mar 27, 2011)

stntylr said:


> The Fort Worth Transportation agency has announced that the planned southwest to northest commuter rail line will be named the Tarrent Express and will be refered to as TEX for short.
> 
> The plan is to run a train from southwest Tarrent county through downtown and on to DFW airport. It sounds like a good plan especially since it will have a station less than a mile from the TCU campus. It will use existing abandoned right of ways. The main problem is crossing by tower 55.
> 
> ...


This is one project I really cannot wait to finish (and start). But times keep getting moved back as I believe an original startup date was 2013. Think that it'll be at least 2015 if not longer as they still have not identified all the funding. And actually, this project will not actually cross through Tower 55. It will go near it, yes. But it will be on the same line as the current TRE route from Fort Worth T&P Station to the Fort Worth ITC (Amtrak) Station, which takes an outside curve near Tower 55. DART has is own version that continues this line all the way from Grapevine, DFW Airport, all the way out to Plano along the old Cotton Belt route. It's still undecided if these will be through trains or not, but even so, you'll be able to ride from Plano all the way to Southwest Fort Worth, a distance of over 65 miles!


----------



## Nexis4Jersey (Mar 28, 2011)

I thought this was called TREX?


----------



## stntylr (Mar 28, 2011)

Nexis4Jersey said:


> I thought this was called TREX?


T-REX would be good if the train ran to Jurassic Park. Since it is in Texas TEX sounds better.


----------



## stntylr (Mar 28, 2011)

saxman said:


> stntylr said:
> 
> 
> > The Fort Worth Transportation agency has announced that the planned southwest to northest commuter rail line will be named the Tarrent Express and will be refered to as TEX for short.
> ...


To go through downtown Fort Worth the Tarrent Express will have to find a way to either cross, go over or go under the UP mainline running through downtown Fort Worth.


----------



## DET63 (Mar 30, 2011)

stntylr said:


> Nexis4Jersey said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this was called TREX?
> ...


If it were in Austin, they could run it over to the football stadium at the University of Texas, and let students board the T-Rex in the shadow of the GodzillaTron.


----------

